# Walking & running with a Vizsla pup



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello all!

Our newest family member will be joining us in March. In the past, we've had a Beagle and Miniature Australian Shepherd. We currently have a Shih Tzu/Havenese mix. Anyway, I'm really excited about our Vizsla pup. I've always wanted a dog I could take on runs and hikes, etc.

Honestly, I've never taken a dog running with me. My understanding is you need to limit distances at first, until they develop. Can anyone recommend what distances I should be limiting our Vizsla too? When will he be developed enough to join me on longer distances? 

Any information is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

at least a year - as a puppy - they lead - you follow - then cut that time in half and head home - as a hunter all my V's lead - they will run till they drop - 8wks or 16yrs old - I still have 2 set the standard of when we stop - ask this ? - did I get a V to run with me - or did I get a V to run with - I KNOW what my answer would V !!!!!!!!


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks. A year was what I was thinking. I just don't want to make a mistake in raising this little guy.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/when-can-you-start-running-your-vizsla.html

Have fun with your pup.


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/when-can-you-start-running-your-vizsla.html
> 
> Have fun with your pup.


Thank you!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Try using the search bar on the right side of the page. There have been a lot of postings on appropriate progressions for running. 

I am a long distance runner and my pups are my faithful running companions. I keep them off leash and on trails/ beach unless it is raining. General rules in my opinion, are at 6 months I started jogging behind them for a few miles on trail. In my opinion, me running vs. walking behind them for a few miles is no big difference. No pavement until they are a year and even then I would really try to limit it. Off leash is best, they can choose their pace, they have way more fun, and they use more muscle groups vs. trotting beside you. 

Mine are 3 and 20 months now. Best running dogs ever. They even ran in a 35k with me this year. Off leash, trail the whole time. They crossed the finish line with the biggest smiles on their face, still ready for more!


----------

